# Ehpro SPD A5? Opinions, Reviews Please



## phanatik (24/6/15)

Hi Forumites,

I was wondering if anyone who has this mod could comment on it?
Considering the combo from VapeClub...


----------



## JW Flynn (24/6/15)

From My side, I do not own one myself, but I did get one for a friend and was able to test it for a weekend... I'm very impressed with it... this is a full blown 50 Watt power device, and switches to temperature control as well... this works, tested with the tank I got with my evic vt... works 100% in fact..

It's very light in wight, and very compact as well... I actually love this little device.. and to be honest I was at vape club to actually buy one last week Friday when they just received their evic vt''s and then I went for the evic in stead.. also a pretty nice device...

But on to the the spd a5... I can definitely recommend it to anyone, the build of the device is very well done.. it look's like it should be heavier than it actually is when you have it in hand... 

I would say that the only issues I do have with the device is the battery lid, this I feel could have been done a bit better, but it does work and if you are going to use your device to change your battery then it will not be an issue in any case as the battery can say in it 

secondly the 510 connector could have been a bit further from the side of the device, the way it is now even when you have a 22 mil device on it, it tends to show a bit of an overhang... nothing major but still

other than that, great little device I even recommended it over the sub box kit to a friend as I feel the temperature control is an added feature that you will not get with the sub box... also, price wise the sub box + battery should come out to about the same price as the spd a5 with a subtank mini and a battery..... unless you go for the sub box from skyblue... there you actually get two flavors of juice with you purchase... 

To finish off, I love it and was very impressed with what you get VS what you pay...

Hope that helps


----------



## deepest (24/6/15)

@BuzzGlo is currently using one of these if i am not mistaken.


----------



## acorn (24/6/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi Forumites,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone who has this mod could comment on it?
> Considering the combo from VapeClub...



Hi, check:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/temperature-control-mods.t11264/#post-232936

and

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-attempt-at-temp-control.t12135/#post-231950


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/6/15)

I have had this device since vapecon and it was my first temp limiting device. Coming from a is30w, spinner2, mpv2 background it was a shift learning this device. Since I've bought the evic vt yesterday I went from being unsure to positive about the EhPro. 

- battery will last you 1.5 days. I'd say that's about 7ml
- no pass thru means you need a 2nd device as a back up for 2 days I was down to just this device and its hard to wait for this to charge when you need to vape.
- Its light weight, solid build. 
- 0.1 ohm upward is an annoyance to build with using the 26g nickel I have. Nickel is hard to work with as it is and wrapping that many times 15+ times and then shaping,fixing the coil. I enjoyed building with kanthal, nickel builds I shy away from. effort and time. 
- In the winter the ohms have been reading lower and lower, I have OCC ni200 coils reading at 0.11 when I switch on the device then i fire them warm the coil up and take off my atty put it back on till it reads at 0.15 ohms and then the vape is lekkah. 
- Overhang is an issue but I can live with that, some cant. 

Its a good budget tank and mod combo. Comparing it to the evic vt i prefer the evic so far but with the subtank. I'm getting leaking on the ego 1 mega with a 60/40 juice but its been only a day that I've had the evic vt. 

Last nyt I wanted to order the ego 1 mini for a stealthier vape for when I just go out and don't wanna carry something that big. My wife told me I need to sell the one of my mods and keep only 2. I cant bring myself to sell the Ehpro just yet. I think thats an indicator as to how I feel about mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

